# Went And Did It Again- Outback #2



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Long winter must have got the best of me (and my wallet). Traded in my 2010 329FBH for a new 2013 340FBH fiver. Not a bad deal. Paid 39,800 (28% off list) and gave $23k for my trade. Also had them throw in a set of Firestone Transforce HT LT's in place of the OEM China bombs. Taking delivery Saturday. 
Does anyone hear recommend a particular PDI form to use.
Steve


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I give up. I used the "search" feature with "Oregon_Camper PDI" in the box. Am I the only one to have dificulty searching the forum? I have tried finding other things and always end up with "the first 200" choices, none of which seem to be the right one.Maybe I'm not holding my tongue right.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Leedek
I found it and downloaded. Perfect. Thanks.
Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For anyone else needing it...you can bookmark it from the link in my sig file


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> I give up. I used the "search" feature with "Oregon_Camper PDI" in the box. Am I the only one to have dificulty searching the forum? I have tried finding other things and always end up with "the first 200" choices, none of which seem to be the right one.Maybe I'm not holding my tongue right.


I typed in PDI in the search box under my name in the upper right and it listed about 20 posts with PDI highligted in yellow. Not sure how you searched, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leedek said:


> I give up. I used the "search" feature with "Oregon_Camper PDI" in the box. Am I the only one to have dificulty searching the forum? I have tried finding other things and always end up with "the first 200" choices, none of which seem to be the right one.Maybe I'm not holding my tongue right.


Use the advance function to search and you can select a member and a keyword.

You can also use Google. Type in Outbackers.com and the keyword you want and it will bring up what you are looking for.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new purchase! Please be sure to give us your impressions of the unit after you have had a chance to take her out. We contemplated on purchasing the 340 when we ultimately ended up with the 312. The major deciding factor for us was not wanting to give up the bed space in our truck while traveling as we still pack a ton of stuff for the kids when we travel.


----------

